# Substrate container?



## bjorn (6 Aug 2011)

I'm planning to rescape my tank and want to find a better way of keeping the soil substrate in place so it doesn't mix so easily with the sand. I've used stones and wood in the current setup to separate the two but it doesn't work very well. 

Has anyone found some suitable containers (plastic?) or pots that works well? The new scape is going to contain a lot of sand and just smaller areas of plants / substrate.


----------



## Alastair (6 Aug 2011)

Have you tried the cheap plastic garden edging from b n q? It comes in a roll and you can cut it to what ever size


----------



## bjorn (7 Aug 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Have you tried the cheap plastic garden edging from b n q? It comes in a roll and you can cut it to what ever size



That might work. I was otherwise thinking of simple plastic garden pots. But I don't know if that type of plastic reacts to water in some way and releases toxic stuff into the water?


----------



## Alastair (7 Aug 2011)

I'd doubt it would be toxic, but then again I havent used anything like that in a tank


----------



## foxfish (7 Aug 2011)

I have used plastic pots with no issues http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15812


----------



## bjorn (7 Aug 2011)

foxfish said:
			
		

> I have used plastic pots with no issues http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15812



Thanks, will try that! I found some suitable ones at a hydroponics shop.


----------

